
China proposes controversial Hong Kong security law - dmarchand90
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-china-52759578
======
ipnon
It seems liberty needs a new playbook when going against authoritarianism. I
am by no means proposing violence. The civil disobedience of rioting and flash
crowds is obviously not working.

